# Redcore



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A big congratulations to *Redcore* as Design's newest Tech!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations Redcore....enjoy the Designing Team. :4-clap:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't surprise me, great job Redcore!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations. Welcome aboard.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations Redcore!!!!!!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the well deserved promotion. Keep up the good work :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ redcore: Congrats! Welcome to the team!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats :4-clap:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats, Redcore. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome to TSF and the design team.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Redcore - well done!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations. Your work around the forum as superb. Keep it up.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

welcome aboard redcore, I'm liking the avatar already.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Redcore! Enjoy your new found privs.:wink:


----------

